# My Unique VW LT 50 Motorhome



## sparkymark (May 7, 2014)

Thought I'd show you Ted my VW LT50 Camper. It's a bit different


----------



## Beemer (May 7, 2014)

Recent home made or an old conversion?
Looks the biz .... like the idea of solid fuel burner.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 8, 2014)

I love it, did you do it yourself?  not sure if I might notice you while out and about but if I do I will introduce myself:camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 8, 2014)

Very different, very colourful and I love the wallpaper idea inside.


----------



## sparkymark (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought it like this from a guy over in Bolton last year that specialises in one-off VW's. He reckoned that its the largest VW camper in the country due to its double cab at the front and the sheer length of it. It drives really well but the steering can be a problem from standing due to the lack of the power steering on these old trucks. Its great for Wild Camping as it has 3 solar panels and 2 x 70 litre water tanks.


----------



## n brown (Aug 1, 2014)

very interesting ! could power steering be added i wonder. like the windysmithy stove


----------



## vwalan (Aug 1, 2014)

to be fair the lt isnt that heavy on the steering . i would say its lighter than some that have power steering . 
certainly alot easier than an old bedford bus . 
the turning circle is fantastic as well. 
nice camper . took mine miles pulling the trailer . bit under powered but they do ok.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's very interesting and looks very cosy, but is it very heavy with all that wood?


----------



## vwalan (Aug 1, 2014)

what when it looked like this?
certainly went where vw never built it to go . 
thats over 3,000mtrs high way up above dades gourge almost at agoudal.
only got rid of the lt two years ago. 
mind i do prefer the mitsubishi . half as much power again makes hills easier. 
but the op ,s is great at first i thought it was this one 
but thats only single cab .


----------



## vwalan (Aug 1, 2014)

dont tell bob . i had to paint his specially for him ,it was white before . 
its ok though as we both blend in with the other campers .


----------



## rockape (Aug 1, 2014)

n brown said:


> very interesting ! could power steering be added i wonder. like the windysmithy stove


You wouldn't need power steering if you burnt all of the wood panelling, Still different.


----------



## mikejay (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice seen it on ebay a few times bit of a beast if you have facebook get on the vw lt owners page volt  someone posted a pic of you the other month on their when you was spotted or the vw lt35 campers page on fb.

Mike


----------

